# Cohutta bear?



## bcriner (Nov 27, 2021)

Are there any pointers for bear hunting the first week of December?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 27, 2021)

Don't shoot their decoy . .


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 27, 2021)

bcriner said:


> Are there any pointers for bear hunting the first week of December?


Find where they are eating.


----------



## Professor (Nov 27, 2021)

I spent the last two days in the mountains and saw no scat at all. So, find the fresh scat.


----------



## splatek (Nov 28, 2021)

Professor said:


> I spent the last two days in the mountains and saw no scat at all. So, find the fresh scat.



I am in no way trying to sound like an expert here, just wanted to comment that in early season finding fresh scat didn't work all that well, for me. There were so many acorns that the bears seemed to move through the forest like vacuum cleaners and where there was the freshest scat there were not bears (in my experience). Nearly impossible task, but find where they are going to scat... LOL i.e. where their next food sources are going to be. I think now that the acorns are likely gone or dwindling in availability in most places, any remaining bear activity should be concentrated. 
Just thinking out loud here.


----------



## Professor (Nov 28, 2021)

Here is my advice. Go to Cohutta and try to go to some area where no one else goes. There is lots of it. You can go in deep. You can tackle a foreboding ridge. You can cross a stream. Once you get to where no one goes, explore. If you see some really fresh scat then back off a bit and sit down. I do suggest you avoid the areas with excessive blow down. That stuff will exhaust you and every animal will know you are coming hours before they have to worry about you. My other advice is to mostly avoid the lower territory. When the wind gets down there it bounces of the ridges and swirls in unpredictable directions. It is often so tempting because the area might be full of good sign, but it is hard to kill animals when they know you are there before you see them. You want a constant wind. I like it to be 3-7 mph or so. More is ok up to about 15 or 16. I prefer it under 7 because more than that and it causes to much dispersed noise. Most importantly, remember that hunting in the mountain WMAs is hard work and success rates are very low. The results are published. It is also a learning experience. You might bust a big one. Be prepared to have fun if you don’t and have a better understanding of where to go and what to do next year.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 28, 2021)

I saw a nice bear yesterday while deer hunting on NF that was feeding on acorns.  The freshly fallen leaves are 6” thick so it makes it difficult to see any scat at all.


----------



## Doug B. (Nov 28, 2021)

splatek said:


> I am in no way trying to sound like an expert here, just wanted to comment that in early season finding fresh scat didn't work all that well, for me. There were so many acorns that the bears seemed to move through the forest like vacuum cleaners and where there was the freshest scat there were not bears (in my experience). Nearly impossible task, but find where they are going to scat... LOL i.e. where their next food sources are going to be. I think now that the acorns are likely gone or dwindling in availability in most places, any remaining bear activity should be concentrated.
> Just thinking out loud here.


There are still a lot of acorns.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 1, 2021)

Anybody hunting this week? I'll be there Saturday and Sunday. Should be a good hunt!


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2021)

My son and I here now.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 1, 2021)

keep us posted @Professor


----------



## Bkeepr (Dec 1, 2021)

LOL I found some bear scat when I was sitting on the ground and noticed my behind was feeling wet!


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2021)

Bkeepr said:


> LOL I found some bear scat when I was sitting on the ground and noticed my behind was feeling wet!


That sounds fresh.


----------



## Professor (Dec 1, 2021)

Nothing so far but a really fat squirrel. I went in blind to a spot I was supposed to scout but instead got covid. It was rough coming in. I had to fight through a big belt of laurel, then small pines, and then boulders. The ridge is just as I anticipated, but there are very few oaks on it. No sign of feeding. No scrapes or rubs. There are three good trails however, and I have settled in.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 1, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't shoot their decoy . .



I don’t always shoot the decoy at Cohutta…



But when I do I properly stalk it from the woods so it’s perfectly legal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2021)

NCMTNHunter said:


> I don’t always shoot the decoy at Cohutta…
> 
> But when I do I properly stalk it from the woods so it’s perfectly legal.




Danggit man !!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 1, 2021)

I did an 8 hour sit today. Found a "bear bed" and fresh scat (almost steaming) not 20 yards from where I was sitting. All I saw today was a squirrel and a few crows...I'll be back on Sat/Sun but I'm really just after a deer and this being my last deer/bear hunt at Cohutta, I'm just gonna have fun with it and not be so serious. I'm gonna be out there with the handgun and hunt the spots I know that are way out there or tough to get to.


----------



## ngamtns (Dec 1, 2021)

It was dead today even for Cohutta. Sat all day. The weather is a big change from last years hunt with snow and 19*.


----------



## Davidlee84 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Davidlee84 (Dec 1, 2021)

Davidlee84 said:


> View attachment 1120057


Finally one this morning


----------



## Davidlee84 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Whit90 (Dec 1, 2021)

Congrats @Davidlee84


----------



## splatek (Dec 2, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 2, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Is that a cub?


----------



## Professor (Dec 2, 2021)

I just checked the board at the Cisco check station. 6 deer, 3 bears, and no hogs. There are not many people here, so 6 deer suggests some activity. Better than last year.


----------



## Davidlee84 (Dec 2, 2021)

It weight 147lbs


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 2, 2021)

Davidlee84 said:


> Finally one this morning


Nice!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm looking forward to getting back up there this weekend. No expectations except for spending some beautiful days in the mountains. I'm hoping one of the new hunters I've been teaching has some luck, he's made several trips up there with me and hasn't seen a thing. Nothing would make me happier than a new hunter taking an animal at Cohutta. I'm only after deer unless I get a shot a big boy bear whose belly I shaved on opening day of archery, and I had at 25 yards dead broadside with my wife watching and I forgot to take the safety off my crossbow..


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 2, 2021)

Saw a good ten from cohutta on Facebook.


----------



## ngamtns (Dec 5, 2021)

Nothing like a good rain shower to end the hunt. This weather has definitely been different this hunt. Kinda like the October hunt with no leaves


----------



## Timberjack86 (Dec 5, 2021)

Saw 2 bucks chasing a doe,right before the rain started, one was a dandy but couldn't get a clear shot


----------

